# Question about Fostering



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

When you foster a dog, do you have to license the dog in your town, or is the dog already licensed through the shelter & stays that way until adopted?

I live in NY near Rochester.

I really want to start fostering. I won't be able to even think about applying until the mid/end of summer as we have to put a new fence in (I can't wait until the ground thaws!!!).


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

My rescue pays all costs associated with the upkeep of whatever dog I'm fostering.....vet, licensing, food etc....


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm not worried about the cost.
I just need to know if they have the dog licensed so I don't have to go to my town clerk & get a kennel license. 
See the limit in my town for dogs is 4 (which they had to look up when I asked when we moved here--their first response was --"there's no limit"--then a few weeks later we got a phone call from the town clerk saying "4 is the limit, unless you get a kennel license")


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I dont have any licensing requirements here so I am not sure.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

Also: I live out in the "country".
I know the neighbors don't mind as I have watched friends dogs for weeks at a time & no one takes any notice--or should I say it goes something like "oh cute dog, yours?" me: "no watching it for a friend for a few weeks" neighbor: "aww how nice, maybe you could watch my dogs sometime?". 
Plus the neighbors across the street breed their labs almost every year.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't get my fosters licenced as they aren't my dogs and they don't stay with me all that long. I'm also over my city's official dog limit, but they aren't mine and I'm not getting paid to board them, so I'm not a kennel.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

It really varies, state to state and even municipality to municipality. Here in PA all dogs have to be licensed and they do come through the neighborhoods checking. I've had friends come home to citations on the door because a dog barked when the warden knocked and then they have to prove the animal is licensed or pay the several hundred dollar fine. (I'd rather just pay the six bucks!)

If our rescue has more than 26 (I think that's the right number) in a year, we need to have a kennel license and then the dogs would get licensed through that. For now, anyone who fosters licenses the dog in their county under rescues name, but at their home address.


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

Foster dogs for BrightStar are licensed in the area in which they were pulled. I have pulled many dogs personally in my area and east of me, and some were licensed in my name, my address, but also with BrightStar's name. Others were in just BrightStar's name- all depended on which way the person at the shelter made me do it. Each time a license renewal has come for a long-gone dog, we just call the town. They know, so no biggie. But, only a few fosters are allowed to pull the dogs themselves locally. And most of our dogs come from out of the area.
I had a foster home (when I was the foster coordinator) who needed a letter- her town would only allow her to own a certain number of dogs, but she could have as many foster dogs as she wanted, just needed proof. So periodically, I'd redo the letter, and include pics/names/identifying info of the current fosters in her home.
We've never had a foster who had to get a kennel license due to fostering.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

ok that makes me feel much better


----------

